# Carreteras solares... que buenisima idea...



## Chico3001 (Jun 2, 2014)

Me quede asombrado con esta increible idea...  de las cosas simples que merecen ser puestas a fabricacion inmediatamente...


----------



## Ardogan (Jun 3, 2014)

Como idea me gusta, no se que tan realista es desde el punto de vista técnico. 
Ya recaudaron 2 millones U$S:
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/solar-roadways

Que el vidrio pueda reemplazar al asfalto (aguantando el peso, variación de temperatura, etc), y que además deje pasar luz suficiente para ser aprovechada ya me parece un desafío técnico importante.
Lo demás es poner electrónica adentro (enlace RF, leds, celda, conexión con red eléctrica).

El concepto de usar caminos hechos de paneles modulares también me parece interesante. Las posibilidades de instrumentación y señalización se maximizan de esta forma.

Quizás en una ciudad donde no llega tanta luz (porque las calles están a  la sombra de edificios y constantemente con coches arriba), podrían  utilizar materiales piezoeléctricos para extraer energía de la  compresión/descompresión del paso de automóviles.

Supongo que harán distintos tipos de paneles para diferentes ámbitos, esa es la gracia de que sea modular.

En fin, como siempre, habrá que leer más para ver cuanto hay de realidad. Pero me gusta que es una idea pensando en grande, y no hacer un gadget más o una nueva red social.

Más info (acá se ve electrónica trabajando):





Y no podía faltar la charla de TED:


----------



## dearlana (Jun 3, 2014)

Por aquí hace poco se llevaron los cables de cobre subterráneos que alimentaban las farolas de la autopista a lo largo de más de 10 Kilómetros.

Sin embargo he visto dentro de la ciudad unas luminarias que captan luz por el día y se encienden automáticamente por la noche. 

Están clavadas en el asfalto y soportan el paso de las ruedas de los coches y de los camiones. Son muy útiles para señalar los bordes y los pasos de los peatones.

Intentar arrancar eso es llevárselo a trozos y totalmente rotos. Llevan años ahí funcionando autónomamente.


----------



## ESKALENO (Jun 4, 2014)

Paneles solares para recargar nuestros coches eléctricos


----------



## Scooter (Jun 4, 2014)

ESKALENO dijo:


> Paneles solares para recargar nuestros coches eléctricos



La idea es fantástica en abstracto, en lo concreto hace falta un campo de futbol de paneles por coche, si el coche se usa poco, claro.


----------



## ESKALENO (Jun 4, 2014)

Scooter dijo:


> La idea es fantástica en abstracto, en lo concreto hace falta un campo de futbol de paneles por coche, si el coche se usa poco, claro.



Todavía les queda mejorar la eficacia de las células fotovoltaicas.... Pero sabe usted, amigo scooter, cómo han mejorado la autonomía de los coches eléctricos... ¡metiendo un pequeño generador de gasolina!, así se autorecarga, que listos caray


----------



## Scooter (Jun 4, 2014)

Gasolina != eléctrico en todo caso será híbrido.

_"Para las cuestas arriba quiero mi burro que las cuestas abajo yo me las subo"_

Soy ingeniero eléctrico, no mecánico. Me encantaría  que la realidad fuese otra pero a día de hoy ni la tecnología de las baterías ni la fotovoltaica son lo que me gustaría. Están en ello, no hay mas que ver la web de tesla motors, pero a día de hoy todavía falta camino.
Con suerte puede pasar como pasó con los supercaps que la tecnología dio un salto de varios órdenes de magnitud de golpe, con mala suerte puede que se estanque.

Volviendo a la carretera solar, me parece muy muy absurdo plantearlo como carretera.
Como acera en un centro comercial puede se incluso un reclamo publicitario
Pero para que pase el tráfico por encima me parece absurdo. Y ya para fundir la nieve me parto de la risa varias veces, en invierno con pocas horas de sol que caiga una nevada de medio metro por la noche y "seguro" que con una pila de botón la fundes en seguida para que vuelva a entrar la luz y se recargue


----------



## chclau (Jun 4, 2014)

En realidad no es para tanto, Scooter. A numeros redondos, 10 metros cuadrados de paneles te dan 1kWh, y un automovil electrico puede consumir unos 10kWh por cada 100km recorridos, asi que con 100 metros cuadrados de paneles ya estariamos hechos para un auto.

Lo otro que han dicho no lo discuto, desde el problema de los afanos, vandalismo... y como funcionaran despues de un par de dias en una calle, cubiertos de polvo, restos de gomas y porquerias varias... eso tampoco lo se.

Pero... quiza para ponerlos en otros lados va. El tema de generacion de energia por piezoelectricos tambien esta en pleno desarrollo. Es que se trata tambien de ahorrar costes de distribucion, que eso si que es bien caro y si se puede generar localmente, hay ventajas. Se necesita tambien voluntad y vanguardismo politicos y ahi si, que en estos tiempos que corren, vamos muertos. Salvo que los paneles sirvieran tambien para adherir el tujes de nuestros representantes a sus sillas.


----------



## vrainom (Jun 5, 2014)

Ya había escuchado hablar de esto en the skeptics guide to the universe. Suena muy interesante pero quien propone el proyecto se está adelantando muchísimo a lo que en realidad tiene entre manos: un prototipo que quiere manufacturar para el cual tiene un contrato gubernamental para construir un estacionamiento y evaluar el comportamiento de sus paneles hexagonales. De ahí a que se apruebe y se contrate para el uso en autopistas está a parsecs de distancia.


----------

